# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Vente] Camping Car Volkswagen California coach confort T4

## Maxoo

Le camping-car a t vendu.

----------


## Maxoo

Le camping-car a t vendu.

----------

